# 🇮🇹 Serie A 22/23 Season Previews 🇮🇹



## FTN (Aug 9, 2022)

AC Milan transfers and & team news ahead of the new season  https://bit.ly/ACMilan_22-23


----------



## FTN (Aug 9, 2022)

Juventus transfers & team news for the 22/23 campaign  https://bit.ly/Juventus_22-23


----------



## FTN (Aug 9, 2022)

Inter Milan transfers & team news ahead of the new season  https://bit.ly/InterMilan_22-23


----------



## FTN (Aug 12, 2022)

Lazio. Not the finished article. Season Guide 22/23  https://bit.ly/Lazio22-23


----------



## FTN (Aug 12, 2022)

Roma in with a chance of making the top 4. Summer transfers and team news  https://bit.ly/Roma_22-23


----------

